# Handle bar mount suggestions for Garmin Etrex HCX



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

I haven't been able to locate a handlebar mount for the HCX. I think it's slightly wider than the normal Etrex models due to the removable memory port. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bajamike said:


> I haven't been able to locate a handlebar mount for the HCX. I think it's slightly wider than the normal Etrex models due to the removable memory port. Any suggestions?
> Thanks


Try these guys out...I did a quick search and they do have it for ya

http://www.ram-mount.com/Products/GPSMounts/tabid/135/Default.aspx

after you pick the make and model...it gives you the base...then go to misc and you will see the bike rail mount...and there ya go

good luck


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a hard time getting this figured out even with Garmin customer support. You should have had a small adapter that screws into the back of the standard battery cover that clips into the handlebar mount. If you lost yours (I did) I'd recommend calling Garmin customer support and asking to get transferred to the product manager. Explain to them what you're looking for and they'll be able to hook you up with the correct part number for the adapter. If you want to see photos, send me a PM and I'll be glad to take a few and fire them your way.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

donmeredith74 said:


> I had a hard time getting this figured out even with Garmin customer support. You should have had a small adapter that screws into the back of the standard battery cover that clips into the handlebar mount. If you lost yours (I did) I'd recommend calling Garmin customer support and asking to get transferred to the product manager. Explain to them what you're looking for and they'll be able to hook you up with the correct part number for the adapter. If you want to see photos, send me a PM and I'll be glad to take a few and fire them your way.


why dont you post a few shots here..I would love to see it


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Garmin Etrex HCx Handlebar Mount*

Here are the photos I promised:

So, you'll need the handle bar mount kit so you can get the handlebar clamp.









The memory card slot to the left is the reason that the standard bike kit battery cover with the built in mount rails won't work on your HCx. No loss... it seems kind of cheesy.









This is the adapter that you want. It screws directly to the stock battery cover.









Here's the GPS mounted to the handlebar mount. The fit is a little sloppy but you don't notice it when you're riding.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

cool...thanks


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

I am going to have to look around but I think I still have that adapter still. Now the bar mount. Is that just the standard mount for the other garmin models?


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool, I just found the adapter piece. Now I just need the correct bar mount. I have been wanting to mount this thing on my handle bars for so long. I am happy I can actually navigate with out having to pull it out of my hydration pack.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, it's the standard Garmin bar mount. I learned this the hard way so I ordered the bar mount and a (useless) replacement battery cover. See if you can get just the bar mount and save $$$.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the idea of the having a gps visible but I have always hated the exposure of the unit on the handlebars. I have modified the standard Garmin bar mount unit to fit on my stem rather than out on the bars. It centered it up nicely and was easy to do. You just want to test fit it prior to make sure that you have a long enough stem and your stack is not too big (that's what she said)

Link from a ways back if you are interested --> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=386274


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice. I need to get my file out!!


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice. I need to get my file out!!


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

That looks great. I may have to try that as well. Does it ever move around on you?


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bajamike said:


> That looks great. I may have to try that as well. Does it ever move around on you?


Yes/No

I use a rubber shim that came with the mount to use as a anti-slip pad between the stem and the mount. Under normal riding conditions the gps remains in place. I use the GPS Map 60CS which is a bit bigger and heavier, I think.

Very rarely, it might slip a bit to the side after tackling a long rock garden at high speed but I just grab it and move it back. The trick is to get the zip ties tight.

To date, I have had the GPS come out of its cradle only once and that was because a mangled the cradle from transporting the bike. In all my crashes, it has not come out yet. For safety's sake, I loop the lanyard around the bars so if the GPS unit does somehow break free, it does not run away and get lost.

Besides, you can the the mount for $20.00, customize it to fit your bike, and worst case scenario, screw it up royaly and be out $20.00. It is not going to damage your bike or GPS.

After using this mount for over 3 years, I highly recomend it.:thumbsup:


----------



## yabodie (Nov 4, 2010)

bankerboy said:


> I love the idea of the having a gps visible but I have always hated the exposure of the unit on the handlebars. I have modified the standard Garmin bar mount unit to fit on my stem rather than out on the bars. It centered it up nicely and was easy to do. You just want to test fit it prior to make sure that you have a long enough stem and your stack is not too big (that's what she said)
> 
> Link from a ways back if you are interested --> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=386274


Thanks for the how to! I did it last night and man it is nice having the garmin on the stem. The mod I did was to use an old tube and cut it so it wraps around the stem for more friction. I also used double sided duct tape to hold the tube to the mount.

Again thanks!!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I like the stem mount a lot better too, here's some shots of my mounted Vista Cx:


----------

